# Indonesian 40,000 year old cave art



## Brian G Turner (Oct 8, 2014)

Cave art discovered in Indonesia, confirms humans were present there 40,000 years ago - and is the first discovery of its kind found outside of Western Europe:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-29415716


----------

